# Business Insurance



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi All,

I do have a query if anyone could advise. My business insurance is up for renewal and since my roastery is at home I have had an integrated home and business insurance. I found that most insurers have no ideal about a coffee roastery and because on the PC it comes back as blank they won't insure. I've got a local guy who went above and beyond to get me insurance and I stay with him. He's got a renewal quote from AXA, but it's come back as a whooping £604 - up I think £100 from last year from memory. I'm not a big business (hoping to turn over when asked £5K this year (me being hopeful)). He just says the insurance industry has gone mad not wanting to take any sort of risks and since a coffee roastery doesn't fit into any sort out convenient shape most people who he speaks to just say they can't insure and it's got worse with people working from home.

Can anyone recommend a business insurance for a coffee roastery we can contact.

Thanks
Phil.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

I expect this varies depending on your local office but perhaps give the NFU a ring, if you're in a rural area you'll likely have a better shot than a city, we found them pretty relaxed and sensible about most things. 









NFUonline home


NFUonline home




www.nfuonline.com


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Three Hills Coffee Co said:


> I expect this varies depending on your local office but perhaps give the NFU a ring, if you're in a rural area you'll likely have a better shot than a city, we found them pretty relaxed and sensible about most things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - will do.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Blackfriars sorted us. Very happy.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks - it seems because currently we have the roastery at home most companies don't want to insure. If we were in a warehouse / small unit it would be different.


----------



## Dogandhatlove (10 mo ago)

Not a roastery, but for very specific business insurance try Cornish Insurance. 

However Home Protect do my home insurance, and we have a business working out of the garage attached to the home, and we have specific requirement's around the around the sheer amount of cardboard, and fire hazards etc, one of the few people that will cover us.


----------

